# يلا بينا / هيا بنا



## mariu5

What means بينا in the expression يلا بينا "let's go" ? I think it doesn't mean "to go" ...


----------



## Kinan

It comes from هيا بنا


----------



## mariu5

Thank you, Kinan!


----------



## Aliph

Kinan said:


> It comes from هيا بنا


What does هَيّا بِنا mean literally? There was in the past a free online Arabic course of the European Union with this name.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

I foundthe meaning of  this word on this site,.
I think this site can help you.
ـ هيا بنا - الترجمة إلى الإنجليزية - أمثلة العربية | Reverso Context


----------



## Aliph

That’s nice Amirali but I wonder how it is formed. Is هيا a verb? And بنا looks like the preposition ب and the suffix نا = first personal plural = by us?


----------



## Sun-Shine

Aliph said:


> That’s nice Amirali but I wonder how it is formed. Is هيا a verb?


هيّا: اسم فعل أمر


> And بنا looks like the preposition ب and the suffix نا.


Correct.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Aliph said:


> That’s nice Amirali but I wonder how it is formed. Is هيا a verb? And بنا looks like the preposition ب and the suffix نا = first personal plural = by us?


The word (هیّا) is a verb.
It means (come on!) or (let's go!) or (make haste! ) and (quick!).
I think the word (بنا) here means (With us) .
So the sentence can be translated : let's go (with us).


----------



## elroy

Amirali1383koohi said:


> The word (هیّا) is a verb.


 Is it?  What is the root, and what are the فَعَلَ/يَفْعَل forms?  And what does it mean?


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

elroy said:


> Is it?  What is the root, and what are the فَعَلَ/يَفْعَل forms?  And what does it mean?


Actually, I think it doesn't have the (یفعل) and (فعل).
It means (let's go).
Unfortunately I have no idea about the root of the word (هیّا).
As you know, I'm not an Arab! My answer may not be right!


----------



## Sun-Shine

> هيّا: اسم فعل أمر


----------



## Aliph

Mawreed dictionary translates هَيَّأَ with to prepare. According to Aratools the root would be ه ي أا


----------



## elroy

Sun-Shine said:


> هيّا: اسم فعل أمر


 I’ve never heard that term before.  What does it mean?  And are you saying it’s an اسم وليس فعل? 


Aliph said:


> هَيَّأَ


 هيأ and هيا are different words.


----------



## Aliph

So one is an interjection that means "lets go" and the other is a verb. Right?


----------



## elroy

Well, the jury’s still out on what exactly هيا is, but yes, هيأ is a verb, and the two words mean different things.


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> I’ve never heard that term before.  What does it mean?  And are you saying it’s an اسم وليس فعل?


I don't know if it's considered a noun /a verb (it resembles both) or it has a separate category/group.
اسم الفعل : كلمة مبنية تدل على معنى الفعل
"أمثلة: "صه" بمعنى "اسكت
"َهيهات" بمعنى "بَعُد"
"رويدك" بمعنى "تمهل"

اسم الفعل
اسم الفعل


----------



## elroy

Ah, then it’s an اسم.  In Arabic there are only three categories: اسم وفعل وحرف.

Thanks!


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> Ah, then it’s an اسم.  In Arabic there are only three categories: اسم وفعل وحرف.


I found this.

:ج10-اختلف النحاة في أسماء الأفعال على النحو الآتي 
.جمهور البصريين: يرون أنها أسماء قامت مقام الأفعال في العمل- 
.جمهور الكوفيين: يرون أنها أفعال- 
.أبو جعفر أحمد بن صابر: يرى أنها نوع خاص، ليست أفعالًا وليست أسماء- ​


----------

